
Welcome to the Era of Plant-Based Meat - caio1982
http://www.foodandwine.com/blogs/welcome-era-plant-based-meat
======
_nalply
Meanwhile in Switzerland: [https://produkte.migros.ch/cornatur-
nuggets](https://produkte.migros.ch/cornatur-nuggets) (tastes like chicken,
has been available for 5 or more years, is more expensive than meat).

------
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11705556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11705556)

